# Nice to meet you.



## Tice (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm Tice. One of Christian Henson's vlogs pointed me in the direction of this place.
I'm a Dutch composer. Nice to meet y'all.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome Friendo


----------



## bryla (Jun 10, 2018)

Hallo Tice (Matthijs?)
Welcome to VI


----------



## Tice (Jun 10, 2018)

Yup, that's me 
Thanks, glad to have found this place!


----------



## ghobii (Jun 10, 2018)

So you heard about this place from Christian, and you came anyway?


----------



## Tice (Jun 10, 2018)

ghobii said:


> So you heard about this place from Christian, and you came anyway?


Any man who refers to himself as a 'willie' should be listened to :D


----------

